
Ask HN: Digital Amnesia? - HNLurker2
Do you sometimes like 80% of everything you see online just disappears?
======
LarryMade2
Yeah, I've learned to keep a digital scrapbook if stuff I like.

Then again some stuff disappears and comes back again - in example is vintage
computer information, back in the 90s/2000s there were some great archives in
like funet.fi and uwaterloo.ca. Those are long gone (usually the admins
graduated/retired) but the data has since re-appeared in other private and
public archives, including much more information than the previous ever had.

Also many links die because the technology improves, on my site I have
revamped it probably three times over the last 20ish years, I still get page
requests for some of the early links that no longer exist. The data is still
there but at a new url.

